# Searching for practice recordings



## heartdoc28 (Mar 25, 2015)

I would really like to attempt to learn any or all of the Bach Single Harpsichord concertos at home by practicing to a recording featuring ONLY the orchestra part without a harpsichord. I would be very grateful if anyone knows:
1) Do any such recordings even exist? It would seem logical that professional musicians would find this to be a good way to learn and re-learn pieces that they perform regularly. I can't find anything on the net, and I'm hoping that I just don't know where to look.
2) If they do exist, where on earth do I go to purchase them?
Thanking you in advance for any help you could provide.
Robert Pringle
[email protected]


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

J.S Bach Keyboard Concerto in D minor, BWV1052.

Music Minus One provides the orchestral accompaniment for this famous concerto. You provide the keyboard parts and play along with the orchestra.

Book and 2 CD set.


----------



## heartdoc28 (Mar 25, 2015)

I can't thank you enough!
That is exactly what I want!!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

heartdoc28 said:


> I can't thank you enough!
> That is exactly what I want!!


Good luck! The only thing is you cannot consult with the conductor about tempos! Ha! Ha!


----------

